# Cutting on "big n full"???



## Michaelcycle (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

hope you're all well..

my stats are 5"11 215lbs 20% bodyfat... (Just got back from holiday ?)

basically got some pro series "big n full" off my mate and have started running it at 2ml a week... was planning on bulking until I realised I'm 20% lol.

So my question is can I still cut on 2ml big n full blend (800mg test 600mg eq @2ml)

or should I drop the dosages? Idea is to lose as little much muscle as possible obviously

also throwing in anavar which I'll bridge close to pct..

my calories and diet are strict, will be doing 2/3 days of HIIT in the mornings..

Thanks in advance!

s


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

you can cut on any drugs its all about burning more calories than you consume.

I personally would save that though and use something else to cut. eq makes me really hungry which I don't want when cutting but it may not have this effect on you.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

what do you mean "until i realized I'm 20%"

do you not just bulk on how you look? it almost comes across like you started your cycle with intention of bulking then found out an arbitrary number that is no doubt inaccurate then switched to a cut

would be a waste of gear imo, you can cut just fine on 250mg test, after about 300mg you dont see f**k all extra benefit from the gear in terms of cutting particularly at estimated 20% body fat

if you were getting into single digit then yes up the dose and add in other compounds but at your bf% you can go on an aggressive cut naturally and still lose minimal LBM


----------



## Michaelcycle (Aug 27, 2017)

swole troll said:


> what do you mean "until i realized I'm 20%"
> 
> do you not just bulk on how you look? it almost comes across like you started your cycle with intention of bulking then found out an arbitrary number that is no doubt inaccurate then switched to a cut
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice guys...

and yes swole troll I agree it's just a number, still happy with how my body looks, but just made me think about how ripped I could look at 10%...

if if I was to come off this cycle early so I can cut naturally, is this safe?

Should I rung normal pct and hcg?

Thanks massively for the advice guys...

ill make sure to be 100% certain before thinking about a cycle...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Michaelcycle said:


> Thanks for the advice guys...
> 
> and yes swole troll I agree it's just a number, still happy with how my body looks, but just made me think about how ripped I could look at 10%...
> 
> ...


 how long have you been on?
if you are carrying an unnatural amount of muscle mass and or youre shutdown cutting whilst 'off' is a sure fire way to lose excessive LBM

if you are someone that cycles then your times for cutting are either on cycle dependent on the above or off cycle once bloods have confirmed you are recovered (test is no longer rising and is within the natural range)


----------



## Michaelcycle (Aug 27, 2017)

swole troll said:


> how long have you been on?
> if you are carrying an unnatural amount of muscle mass and or youre shutdown cutting whilst 'off' is a sure fire way to lose excessive LBM
> 
> if you are someone that cycles then your times for cutting are either on cycle dependent on the above or off cycle once bloods have confirmed you are recovered (test is no longer rising and is within the natural range)


 Ohhh okay that makes a lot of sense thanks for putting that in perspective!!!

By the sounds of it I may aswell finish this bulk and then run maintenance till test levels are back and then get ripped!!

ive only been on two weeks though, idk if that'll change anything??

thanks again.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Michaelcycle said:


> By the sounds of it I may aswell finish this bulk and then run maintenance till test levels are back and then get ripped!!


 this is what id do

cut once your natural production is back up, as you near 10% consider throwing in some winny or tren ace (along with test) for a short 6 week cutter


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Michaelcycle said:


> Ohhh okay that makes a lot of sense thanks for putting that in perspective!!!
> 
> By the sounds of it I may aswell finish this bulk and then run maintenance till test levels are back and then get ripped!!
> 
> ...


 If you're 20% body fat your bulk should have finished a long time ago.


----------



## Michaelcycle (Aug 27, 2017)

Robbie said:


> If you're 20% body fat your bulk should have finished a long time ago.


 To be completely honest I highly doubt I'm 20%... just went with the machines readings...

i have separations between my chest/shoulders... which I've heard is quite abit below 20% but not really sure..


----------



## Michaelcycle (Aug 27, 2017)

swole troll said:


> this is what id do
> 
> cut once your natural production is back up, as you near 10% consider throwing in some winny or tren ace (along with test) for a short 6 week cutter


 Awesome man appreciate your time..

ill probably wait till everything's sorted and then cut naturally tbh... save my cycles for the big boy bulks.


----------

